# Night hunting light



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

After fighting with hand held spotlights, I was in cabelas in Grand junction yesterday and bought a gun mount light. The only light they had was Primos, in 350, 250 and 100yd kits. I split the difference and bought the 250yd, along with a magazine extension for my 870. It is fairly inexpensive, 80 bucks.

The Primos comes with a light and red lens, a 6v battery, and a wall charger and gun/scope mount. First thing I noticed....everything is plastic. You snap the mount to your scope or mag extension, slide and snap on the light. Next you take the cord and run it your battery. That same cord splits and also run to a switch with sticky goo that you put on your gun to turn the light off and on. The back of the light housing has two knobs, one dials in your up and down and the other left to right.

Performance...
First, it says 250yds. I guess MAYBE you might see the eyes flicker, if you have good eyesight yourself. At 137yds my range finder was able to take a reading. I could not actually positively identify the critters until they were in to the 50yd range. I could speculate and feel really confident out to 100yds. I mounted this on my 870....looking through a good scope would've increased the visuals I'm sure.

Pro's... . Its a red light on your gun and frees up your hands. It takes the concussion of a 12ga #4 buckshot round going bang. It mounts fast and easy to a scope or mag tube....although you may need a extender.

Cons....
Its cumbersome. Carrying that battery and long cord is just one more thing with a little weight to carry. I like to set up... call....then walk to another location, the less to carry the better. Staying with your vehicle or going to the vehicle after each stand....probably would be less bothersome. Its all plastic. Its heavy plastic, but I can see it being broken. It clips on...I'd rather see it bolt on for better securement. It will not identify animals out to 250yds.

That's my thoughts on it....what lights do you use?

If you get a chance to go hunt at night....do!!!


----------

